# mesquite coffe table



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

finished mesquite coffee table.

trees cut, taken to mill and processed into 8/4 boards
Built a kiln and dried for about 6 months, MC 8-10%

tinted epoxy used to fill cracks.

steel base fabricated locally.



hOOter


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That came out really nice


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

very nice


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

nice, good job!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, very nice. Congrats!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I love it!! Nice Job


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Great job. Did you build the frame as well? Is it metal?


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks really, really good!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really nice lookin' piece of furniture....

I'd guess. MSRP..$500.00.....


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Thx for the replies. 

I did not fabricate the base. Done by my local welder inspired by a pottery barn table my wife liked.


I'd love to build to sell but pricing is always an issue. For now it goes in the house.

Here's the next one in process. Going to the deer lease.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Nice tables. I build stuff like this, bases also. Here is an idea if you have more planks. Last year I built an oak headboard in a square tubing frame with star accents along the top. Some of that mesquite for the panel would be nice, especially with the off color fillers. I saw some done with turquoise in the cracks that was pretty cool. I think there is a product you can pour that looks like turquoise and other colors. The guy at the shop I saw them in said it was actual stone, no poured stuff and wouldn't let me take pictures, which I respect. Some pics. Sorry about the headboard the picture is from my phone.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

I've got a few more planks.:spineyes:

But somehow I've never got quite enough!

hOOter


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I stopped at the Brush Country Steakhouse in Pearsall one day last year to eat lunch and there were two goose neck trailers loaded with massive mesquite tree trunks headed south down 140. They must have been headed to a mill somewhere. You have some money sitting on those pallets, hope your neighbors don't use it to bbq.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

You said you 'built a kiln'. I'd like to hear more about that.

The table looks great. Bet the wife is happy!


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

*kiln*

I contacted daren nelson

http://www.nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_395bc3fb/wp_395bc3fb.html

While he does charge a small fee for his plans ($25), what you are really paying for is knowledge, experience, and amazing customer service. We must have had 15 back and forth emails during the process and he guides you through a home kiln build process that meets your needs.

In the first 4 months of drying a load of 8/4 mesquite, I drew off 94 gallons of water. By raising the temp to 140 degree I was also able to kill off the powderpost beetles quite effectively.

The old rule of '1 year of drying per inch of thickness' for air drying would mean I am still 15 months away from woodworking.

hOOter


----------

